# Plans for a FITA Target Butt Stand?



## SoCal Archery D (May 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Was curious if anyone had any plans they could share for a FITA Target Butt stand. I don't really care if it is a 3 or 4 leg stand but I do want to make sure that it allows the target to be presented according to FITA guidelines (tilt, center above ground, etc..).

I bought my son a Target Butt for the back yard for practice and need to build the stand now...

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

This is a widely used stand. I cut 3" off the back legs and add 6" lawnmower tires to allow a one person movement.

Good luck

Sb


----------



## SoCal Archery D (May 7, 2008)

Thanks very much....

Did you build yours with 2x4s or 1x4s?


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Check out the documents section of the Texas State Archery Association website. They have a couple of different plans for target stands. www.texasarchery.org


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

I have built 8 of the stands 2 with 1x4s and 6 2x4. I have downsized the plans for 30" whitetail matts for easy portability.

This is one of the featured design on the TSAA site.

Sb


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Great stand design*

I have built 3 that we use for Sr. games and used 1x4's. I counterbored the places you use nuts and installed "T" nuts so the frames would fold flat for easier handling and storage. We use wing nuts where the front to rear matt support arms attach to the rear leg.


----------



## Warren11050 (May 5, 2009)

What would you use for the target face (foam type?) to shoot at, and how would it be fastened?


----------

